# Bitte sachte scannen – der Router könnte abstürzen



## Newsfeed (2 Juli 2010)

Ein vermeintlich harmloser nmap-Scan mit bestimmten Parametern genügt offenbar, um ein ganzes Firmennetzwerk kurzzeitig lahm zu legen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

